# New Ibanez 8 strings Tim Henson signature



## Joan Maal (Jun 11, 2020)

Has anybody seen this beauty?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 11, 2020)

MII?


----------



## akinari (Jun 11, 2020)

Looks like somebody made a guitar out of my aunt's purse


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jun 11, 2020)

Is this actually a guitar or is it just a sly way of getting the message about how the shitbag cops that shot that poor woman 8 times in her sleep are still on paid leave.


----------



## Joan Maal (Jun 11, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> Is this actually a guitar or is it just a sly way of getting the message about how the shitbag cops that shot that poor woman 8 times in her sleep are still on paid leave.



Beginning to think on the 2nd option and a fake guitar...


----------



## akinari (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow, Ibanez are really getting out of pocket with these model names nowadays.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 11, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> Is this actually a guitar or is it just a sly way of getting the message about how the shitbag cops that shot that poor woman 8 times in her sleep are still on paid leave.


I would actually love if that was the actual model name. no knock warrants are horrible. Duncan Lemp also got shot in a no-knock.


----------



## Joan Maal (Jun 11, 2020)

I was beginning to think it was fake...

https://www.reddit.com/r/polyphia/comments/enxw4w/new_8_string_thbb10/


----------



## I play music (Jun 11, 2020)

akinari said:


> Looks like somebody made a guitar out of my aunt's purse


Guy seems to have the same taste as Tosin Abasi. This and the Ibanez TAM look like brothers. 
Totally not my personal style but I kinda like this just like I like the TAM. 
However would probably get the 5000 series 8 string RG over this depending on price.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 11, 2020)

It's just an 8 string variant of his sig 6, which has the black Les Paul Custom aesthetic. 

The black saddles in the bridge looks tacky but otherwise looks fine.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> Is this actually a guitar or is it just a sly way of getting the message about how the shitbag cops that shot that poor woman 8 times in her sleep are still on paid leave.





KnightBrolaire said:


> I would actually love if that was the actual model name. no knock warrants are horrible. Duncan Lemp also got shot in a no-knock.



I feel like I'm missing a piece of the puzzle, or perhaps need a Rosetta Stone key...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 11, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> I feel like I'm missing a piece of the puzzle, or perhaps need a Rosetta Stone key...


look at the thumbnail from his insta in the op. He's talking about Breonna Taylor/ while making fun of ibanez model names.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> look at the thumbnail from his insta in the op. He's talking about Breonna Taylor/ while making fun of ibanez model names.



Ok, I gotcha. I didn't realize the "attached" image wasnt the same as the one embedded in the post.

Seems like someone copied text and pasted it into the middle of the post text, rather than the end.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 11, 2020)

Neat LACS. Not into Polyphia so probably not interested unless it's MIJ or they do an AZ version instead.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 11, 2020)

I play music said:


> Guy seems to have the same taste as Tosin Abasi. This and the Ibanez TAM look like brothers.
> Totally not my personal style but I kinda like this just like I like the TAM.
> However would probably get the 5000 series 8 string RG over this depending on price.



I actually would take the TAM over this, especially a TAM10WH.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2020)

Meh

I do like the neck though.


----------



## Harry (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm gonna agree with Aunt's purse on this one. I wouldn't complain if I won one as a prize or was given one, but I'd never buy that.
They'll make some awkward, tacky looking instrument but wont bother to expand the multiscale 8 line into Premium and Prestige models. C'mon Ibanez.
People need to learn from the Meshuggah signature aesthetics. Classy, understated and looks like it would belong on any stage or situation.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 12, 2020)

I'd prefer to omit the block inlay but generally I still like it a lot. Particuarly if MIJ, I could see myself getting one and swapping the gold to chrome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2020)

You know, the more I see it the more I like it. 

I just hate when they do that tacky "pickguard on a rear routed body" thing.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 12, 2020)

IDK I think it looks rad, I'm a big fan of the 'classey' 8 string models that Ibanez can make when they wanna.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 12, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know, the more I see it the more I like it.
> 
> I just hate when they do that tacky "pickguard on a rear routed body" thing.



yeah, that's a bit weird. Would rather see it actually front-routed for the pickguard.

...and with a Lo Pro 8...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2020)

cardinal said:


> yeah, that's a bit weird. Would rather see it actually front-routed for the pickguard.



Yeah, but then they can't be lazy and use whatever current production 8-string bodies.


----------



## Thaeon (Jun 12, 2020)

Definitely would do a TAM over this guitar. I like the idea of the Wenge neck. I'm also not a huge fan of the black and gold. Chrome would be cool. I'd do copper on matte purple. Gold just looks tacky on guitars to me, and it wears off REALLY fast.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 18, 2020)

you can make any rg8 look like this. i personally prefer tortoise shell pickguard color on black guitars.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 23, 2020)

I doubt this is a production. Probably jst a LACS


----------



## mlp187 (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow that is sexy. I really like it. Just add that to the insurmountable list of guitars I will probably buy and then play once a year.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 23, 2020)

I keep coming in here looking for Garfield.


----------



## Kaura (Jun 23, 2020)

I think it looks fine apart from the pickguard and that's just a personal preference. A pickguard on a RG is insta-80´s vibe for me and I don't like it.


----------

